# Male rabbit humping everything!!



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Mar 6, 2013)

My bun Charlie is about 14 months old & lately he's been humping everything like crazy! He has a ball of hay that he won't stop humping so I took it out of his hutch and he has a little bed in his hutch (cat bed) that he also loves to hump.. and his tunnel... lol... He isn't nuetered because I show him.. Is there anything else I can do to stop this behavior? If there isn't anything I can do that's fine, it's just a little annoying


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 6, 2013)

Intact bucks can be hormonal and will act on it. This can mean humping and spraying as well as some other behaviours. It is part of having an intact rabbit, but some rabbits do display it more than others. 
Some rabbits do reduce the humping or spraying as they get a bit older, but not all do. There really isn't anything you can do to stop it other than neutering. 

I would provide him with things to hump if that is what he likes. He is going to find something to hump, so might as well make sure it is something safe.


----------



## JBun (Mar 6, 2013)

You can take everything out of his cage that he could hump, or give him a stuffie friend to take his frustrations out on


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Mar 6, 2013)

Without neutering him I think giving him a surrogate (stuffed animal) to take out his frustrations on is really all you can do. It probably won't reduce humping just give him an outlet. 

I definitely wouldn't take away his toys. Then you'd have a sexually frustrated and bored bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2013)

Snippity snip or keep your arm away from him!


----------



## roxyllsk (Mar 7, 2013)

My english lop had 2 stuffed animals that I used to rotate out of his cage and into my washing machine LOL. Of course they were both rabbits ! 

Once both were in the wash and when I let him out he tried to hump my sheltie. Poor dog ! :rollseyes

He did it up until he got really old, then he slowed down. It didn't seem to cause any harm to anything. 

I never got him nuetered because I didn't know then that you should ! Now I know better and my 2 bunnies are now snipped.


----------

